# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة air strike 2 *طائرة اباتشي حربية

## Sad Story

air strike 2



 طائرة اباتشي حربية تقوم خلال اللعبة بقصف كل الاهداف التي تعترض طريقها ويتخلل هذه اللعبة مراحل كثيرة ... لعبة مشوقة 



[aldl]http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/8313/57837258jj0.jpg[/aldl]



صور من داخل اللعبة









حجم اللعبة 23 ميجابايت

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور ساد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو ايديك على اللعبه

----------


## Sad Story

تسلموا على المرور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو ايديك يا ساد ستوري

----------


## sumi741

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

